# Bloated oscar



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Now convinced my ol girls got swim bladder. Not exactly sure what to do. She won't normally eat unless it's from my hand and now she's stuck at the bottom of a 3 foot tall tank. Should I move her to my 25 gallon hospital tank and suspend her in a make shift rig to take pressure off her? Then I could possibly feed pees. Other than that I don't know what to do. I don't own a needle or the balls to do it. Epsom salt baths? Epsom salt in small hospital tank?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

can you reach the bottom if you are standing on a chair or ladder?


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

No I cannot. I'll have to net her and put her in a smaller tank. Just not positive on where to go from there. Thanks for the reply


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Water changes and epsom salt in the hospital tank. I have had some luck massaging the blockage out with my discus, but you really gotta love your fish to do that! Gently!!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 for water changes, never used Epsom salt much myself but it definitely works. I've used aquarium salt in the past with success in dealing with small discus bloating. That's the non iodized pickling salt. But keep up big daily water changes, it's always the most helpful.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! She's now in a hospital tank after have a concentrated salt bath for 30 mins. I'll add salt the the actual tank tonight. She's now able to sit upright with ease


----------

